# lease for next season



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I found some property today that is holding around 1000 geese. I talked to the owner of the field and he wants to lease it out next year. Only problem is he wants $6500.00 for the season. Most of the field is oat and winter wheat. Does any one else feel that if you want to shoot lots of ducks and geese that you will have to pay for it. Is hunting becoming a rich mans sport?


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes it is. the farmer knows that somebody out there will pay him what he is asking


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I’m curious, how many acres are included in that lease for $6500?

If you don't want to hunt on public land, and don't your own hunting land; then hunting has become a rich man's sport.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

No.

You just have to work hard.

Public land geese.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

It's even happening in Idaho 7.2 million for some property that will be made into a rich mans club. The owner is from Florida. Mallardpin it will not be long before those refuges in your neck of the woods are going to be like Farmington when all the development that is coming in the next few years. 10Tenner


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The answer to your question is: yes. Waterfowling is not for the faint of heart or for those not willing to spend a LOT of money. Try adding up the costs associated with our sport: decoys, waders, calls, guns, blinds, boats, ect. The cost of a good waterfowling coat is enough to scare you to death. To hunt on a tight budget, you could maybe get away with a crappy pair of waders, a somewhat waterproof camo jacket, camo hat, some cheap decoys, some steel shells, and an inexpensive shotgun. Just this bare minimum will set you back $400.00, then of coarse, you will become addictied and yearn to have decent equipment. When this hits, you better hope that you don't have a family to feed, because inevitably, it will be them who will suffer from the lack of money in the checking account due to your selfish desire to hunt ducks with decent equipment.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

rjefre said:


> The answer to your question is: yes. Waterfowling is not for the faint of heart or for those not willing to spend a LOT of money. Try adding up the costs associated with our sport: decoys, waders, calls, guns, blinds, boats, ect. The cost of a good waterfowling coat is enough to scare you to death. To hunt on a tight budget, you could maybe get away with a crappy pair of waders, a somewhat waterproof camo jacket, camo hat, some cheap decoys, some steel shells, and an inexpensive shotgun. Just this bare minimum will set you back $400.00, then of coarse, you will become addictied and yearn to have decent equipment. When this hits, you better hope that you don't have a family to feed, because inevitably, it will be them who will suffer from the lack of money in the checking account due to your selfish desire to hunt ducks with decent equipment.


yeah tell me about it i am an e-4 and i support 2 kids, a wife and a couple dogs. i use my crappy decoys with my crappy waiders but i still get ducks. i would like some nice waiders, a coat, maybe some better decoys but i do appretiate what i have and i have a blast doing it. i may have only shot 4 geese in my 2 years of hunting, but i would rather shoot a limit ofducks than a limit of geese


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I CAND BELIVE U SAID YOU WOULD RATHER KILL A LIMIT OF DUCKS THAN A LIMIT OF GEESE. ANY FOOL CAN KILL A DUCK, A GOOSE ON THE OTHER HAND TAKES SOME KIND OF SKILL. NOT EVERY ONE CAN GO OUT AND KILL A LIMIT OF GEESE EVERY TIME OUT, BUT DUCKS IS LIKE A NO BRAINER.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i think that duks are a prettier bird


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I like ducks too, I just love watching geese commit to the decoys. With all the mojos and spinning wing decoys, i just think it is too easy to get ducks to commit into gun range. To each his own, I like shooting both


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> I CAND BELIVE U SAID YOU WOULD RATHER KILL A LIMIT OF DUCKS THAN A LIMIT OF GEESE. ANY FOOL CAN KILL A DUCK, A GOOSE ON THE OTHER HAND TAKES SOME KIND OF SKILL. NOT EVERY ONE CAN GO OUT AND KILL A LIMIT OF GEESE EVERY TIME OUT, BUT DUCKS IS LIKE A NO BRAINER.


If it was that easy to kill a limit of ducks every time out then we wouldn't have any left with all hunters running around trying to kill them.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> neckcollar said:
> 
> 
> > I CAND BELIVE U SAID YOU WOULD RATHER KILL A LIMIT OF DUCKS THAN A LIMIT OF GEESE. ANY FOOL CAN KILL A DUCK, A GOOSE ON THE OTHER HAND TAKES SOME KIND OF SKILL. NOT EVERY ONE CAN GO OUT AND KILL A LIMIT OF GEESE EVERY TIME OUT, BUT DUCKS IS LIKE A NO BRAINER.
> ...


The key word there is trying, If you do your scouting before you hunt its easy to kill limits every time. The key is to take a day and scout to put you on the X, that way you know the birds are there the only excuse you have is your poor shooting. I hunt ducks in grain fields so if the birds are there the day before I hunt they will be back to feed the next day. Thats why I think it easy to kill limits of ducks. We usually let 50 to 100 ducks land in our decoys before we start shooting


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> [ I hunt ducks in grain fields so if the birds are there the day before I hunt they will be back to feed the next day. Thats why I think it easy to kill limits of ducks. We usually let 50 to 100 ducks land in our decoys before we start shooting


Most hunters here in Utah ARE NOT hunting in private grain fields, so It's not 2 easy for them to kill a limit all the time. You can't compare your suscess in hunting grain fields to most hunter's suscess hunting public land that has a lot of people hunting at the same time.

I'm sure most hunters that had access to the type of spots you have could kill their limits most of the time.

You never did mention how many arces was included for $6500; I only ask because I'm interested in what the going rate was per arce here in Utah. I do fine on public land, I'm not much interested in leasing here.

We commonly let 100 to 250 snows lite in our spreads back home in Arkansas, it doesn't make us better hunters, just smarter, ain't no decoy as good as a live one.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I didnt tell you the acres, because I dont know. The property isn't on big chunck, it is spread out over 5 or 6 fields. I will find out and let you know. I agree that most people hunt public land, but thats there own choice. All the ducks I hunt are just fields I drove around and found the ducks going into, knocked on a few doors and got permission. I stay away from the crouds at the public land, and thats why I feel I can kill limits. The hardest part of hunting is gettin the permission


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

And Ive figured out that 90% of the time the guy talkin up the limiting out all the time and gettin all this permission is usually the guy that actually shoots a couple ducks all season...


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> And Ive figured out that 90% of the time the guy talkin up the limiting out all the time and gettin all this permission is usually the guy that actually shoots a couple ducks all season...


It good to be in that 10%. If you did your scouting you could be there with me too


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> And Ive figured out that 90% of the time the guy talkin up the limiting out all the time and gettin all this permission is usually the guy that actually shoots a couple ducks all season...


I found that to be true also, most successful hunters don't let their egos get the best of them.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Yah neck I notice youre lookin for a goose guide now...go hunt all this private land and put in all this scouting and you shouldnt need a guide!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

CUT-EM said:


> Yah neck I notice youre lookin for a goose guide now...go hunt all this private land and put in all this scouting and you shouldnt need a guide!


 o-||


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

more thinking of becoming a guide. But since I have never been guided I want to experience it first and see what a good guide does to prepare for clients. But after talking to some guides I found out that its not worth the time and effort, and putting up with the a hole clients, they must have guide mojo and you cut. Although it doesn't look like mojo needs a guide. Nice tripple.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

neckcollar said:


> more thinking of becoming a guide. But since I have never been guided I want to experience it first and see what a good guide does to prepare for clients. But after talking to some guides I found out that its not worth the time and effort, and putting up with the a hole clients, they must have guide mojo and you cut. Although it doesn't look like mojo needs a guide. Nice tripple.


Thanks Neckcollar, it was my first triple on Canadian's this season. No I haven't been on any guided hunts here, so I haven't been giving the local guides hell; can't speak for Cut. :lol: 

My family used to run a guide service back home in Arkansas, we finally quit a few years back after my uncles' health failed. All of the boys helped with it, we hunted fields, flooded timber and the rivers on our farm. I've seen all kinds come and go thru there. You get some great clients, and regrettably you have some real losers. Some clients will become your friends for life, those are the enjoyable ones. Some are just plain trouble, we had one guy who kept on shooting at pintails even though the season was closed, and he was asked to leave and reported to the appropriate agency. I had one guy would try to get all of us to let him shoot our limits on top of his. One lawyer showed up with brand new gear, seems he had never fired a shot nor hunted in his life, but he had the best equipment money could buy in the plastic and with the price tags attached, I had to show him how to use his new shotgun. :shock:

So in my opinion if you decide not to guide; you most likely saved yourself a lot of frustration and heartache. If you decide to start guiding best of luck to you and get a mouthpiece cause biting your tongue hurts. :mrgreen:


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for the info. I think i will probably get another lease this year and shoot for myself. If you want to go next season gime a shout


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

:shock: $6500 for one hunting lease!!! yea that is a lot of money. We are looking at leasing over a dozen corn fields (and 25-30 hay fields) and miles of river access and it is only going to cost about $4500-5000. split between four guys we should have a great season next year  . You have to have several properties spread apart so that you can give one property a rest while you hunt another to have it be worth it. We have found that to have really good field hunts you need to give fields at least a week in between shoots. Even if the fields are 400-500 yards apart the birds in the area will wise up pretty quickly.

I must agree though. If a guy is willing to put in his time and scout public land and have the nuts to ask land owners for permission a guy could kill a limit of geese on a regular basis, though I doubt they can limit up every time they go out. Even Zink and other big names can have rough days. Unfortunatley, no matter how good a hunter is they can't always control what a flock of geese will or will not do. Anyone who says different is a **** liar. Though a little experience has never hurt anyone.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet, a bunch more property off limits to us hunters with the "nuts" to talk to land owners. Why does it take "nuts" to ask a land owner to hunt? 

Neckcollar, you brag about all the limits you shoot by driving around, scouting, and asking the land owner for permission, now you're claiming, you're going to get "another lease for this year". Starting to think that you are just one of the 90%. 

And i've figured that the 10% don't come on the internet spewing # of birds killed, wanting to drop out of school and become a goose guide and shooting limits every time out. Limits limits LIMITS LIMITS limits hey everyone I shoot limits limits limits more limits limits limits..........................did I mention I shoot limits limits limits limits LIMITS limits and more limits.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

It is becoming increasingly clear: It takes MONEY to hunt waterfowl, and lots of it. Those willing and/or able to spend the dinero will tie up what's left and the regular folks will hunt the WMA's. It's an inconvenient truth (so to speak).


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Sweet, a bunch more property off limits to us hunters with the "nuts" to talk to land owners. Why does it take "nuts" to ask a land owner to hunt?
> 
> Neckcollar, you brag about all the limits you shoot by driving around, scouting, and asking the land owner for permission, now you're claiming, you're going to get "another lease for this year". Starting to think that you are just one of the 90%.
> 
> And i've figured that the 10% don't come on the internet spewing # of birds killed, wanting to drop out of school and become a goose guide and shooting limits every time out. Limits limits LIMITS LIMITS limits hey everyone I shoot limits limits limits more limits limits limits..........................did I mention I shoot limits limits limits limits LIMITS limits and more limits.


Black dog I dont mind you whining about leases and junk, It does take away from other people getting permission on fields. But you dont know how much time and money I put into hunting. Im not you average hunter, im far from that. Im very proud of the fact that I can go out, find the birds and talk them into my spread. I kill limits because I put in my time. This year I had one lease out in vernal, I killed 2 birds on that lease, the rest came from knocking on door and getting permission. Getting permission isnt always easy, thats why when I found this lease I thought that it would be nice not to have to go and ask, just scout and hunt. But as far as my birds go come over and look through this seasons photo album, all the dates are on the pictures. You might eat your words


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I am not a wealthy man by any stretch of the imagination. As a matter of fact I am a poor recent college graduate with a wife and kid. What it comes down to is that some people like to golf and other people like to water ski or snow ski. All these people pay lots more to pursue their hobbies than I will pay for my part of the lease. I have to sacrifice in other places financially so that I can afford my share of a lease for the year. There are still plenty of places that can be leased out. What it all comes down to is how much do you really like to hunt in fields. I have personally had enough good hunts in fields that I am willing to sacrifice in other places to have these kinds of hunts. Since I have started hunting fields I have started killing more birds with less effort. Once again what is it worth to you? I still personally know several very good fields that the farmers will not lease out, but will let anyone hunt them. The opportunity is still there, but I will agree that it is disappearing. My advice is that if you are that worried about not having fields to hunt, get together with a couple of buddies and lease a field or two. 

And yes, it does take a certain amount of courage to go up to strangers and ask if you can hunt their property. It is still really hard for me to do. A good majority lf people that I talk to don't hunt fields because they don't want to put in the effort to locate the land owners and talk to them in fear that they might get upset with them. Really all they can do is tell you no.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

neck,
is it all about killing a limit?? that is all i hear from you on how you are this grand hunter because you can limit each time. so to be a good/great hunter you have to limit each time...right? is passing on a bird a sin in your book? if i shot 3 ducks and passed on a handfull of others, im not the grand hunter. sounds like someone needs to tone it down a bit on how they are the gift to the sport? look at me!!~~we all have the burning passion here...

as far as the lease goes...goose hunting in utah is broken...IMO


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

kingfish said:


> neck,
> is it all about killing a limit?? that is all i hear from you on how you are this grand hunter because you can limit each time. so to be a good/great hunter you have to limit each time...right? is passing on a bird a sin in your book? if i shot 3 ducks and passed on a handfull of others, im not the grand hunter. sounds like someone needs to tone it down a bit on how they are the gift to the sport? look at me!!~~we all have the burning passion here...
> 
> as far as the lease goes...goose hunting in utah is broken...IMO


King it's not about killin limits, its not even about how many I shot this season. I may have gone overboard with how many times I have said I have limited, but I havent lied about limiting either. You dont have to kill limits to be a good hunter or even a great hunter. Passing on a bird is not a sin in my book, but when I travel as far as I do to hunt (idaho, wyoming, colorado, ect.) passing on geese isn't something i want to do. When we land 100 birds in a field, and just look for leg band, isn't that passing on birds? Im not saying you dont have a burning passion, I just think my passion far exceeds the average hunter. Goose hunting in utah isn't broken, its just not where it use to be. I dont mind people bashing on me for killing limits, it just tells me how many people arn't willing to put forth the effort I do. I use to be the same as everyone else. I would hunt the public hunting grounds, kill a couple of geese and ducks every year and hope that there would be more next year. Then one day I was invited to hunt a field for geese. I was very sketchey on how it would turn out. It one took that one hunt for me to realize that field hunting was more productive. I havent hunted public ground since. Just take the time and put the money you can in and it will pay off, then maybe you will understand where I am coming from.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with captain, it does take courage to ask on properties, and you do have to make sacrafices to get a lease. Getting a few guys does make it easier to hunt private leases. But like you said they need to be far enough apart to make it so you can hunt year round. Scouting is Key, we will give up a day of hunting to find the birds using a field, and then hunt that field. We try to never go into a field blind. It makes all the difference


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> When we land 100 birds in a field, and just look for leg band, isn't that passing on birds?


 I have never done that and my personal opinion is that is not very sporting ground pounding, but each to his own. 10tenner


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> > When we land 100 birds in a field, and just look for leg band, isn't that passing on birds?
> 
> 
> I have never done that and my personal opinion is that is not very sporting ground pounding, but each to his own. 10tenner


10Tenner, I believe neckcollar is referring to the practice of landing them, identifying the banded ones, flushing them, and then taking them during takeoff. :wink:


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> I believe neckcollar is referring to the practice of landing them, identifying the banded ones, flushing them, and then taking them during takeoff.


 Still not that sporting to me, but that is my opinion. Another example, I had 6 come to me within 25 yards, but did not shoot, I do not have a dog, and just do not shoot birds to be shooting them, and leavening them, but I did shoot two out of flight after that and quit, had my limit. And another example, I have never shot a bird after shooting time, and do not think that is fair for the birds hunting after hours, but that is my opinion. 10tenner


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> 10Tenner wrote:
> I have never done that and my personal opinion is that is not very sporting ground pounding, but each to his own. 10tenner


10Tenner what do you see wrong with flushing a bird and shooting it opposed to shooting it out of the air as it floats over my decoys? Either way your still shooting. Do you think its wrong to jump shoot pheasants or ducks. I only ask cuz im curious to why it not sporting to you.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> > I believe neckcollar is referring to the practice of landing them, identifying the banded ones, flushing them, and then taking them during takeoff.
> 
> 
> Still not that sporting to me, but that is my opinion. Another example, I had 6 come to me within 25 yards, but did not shoot, I do not have a dog, and just do not shoot birds to be shooting them, and leavening them, but I did shoot two out of flight after that and quit, had my limit. And another example, I have never shot a bird after shooting time, and do not think that is fair for the birds hunting after hours, but that is my opinion. 10tenner


Well for one thing a person's opinion on what's sporting or not sporting is a personal decision.

To suggest that decision belongs in the same classification as a pair of clear violations of the law is an unfair perspective from which to judge a person hunting methods.

Shooting birds and not making an effort to retrieve them is illegal and so is shooting after hours last time I checked, what's fair doesn't figure into black and white regulations written in the federal code.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

well put mojo


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

By the way 10Tenner

*Good on you for passing on birds you knew you couldn't retrieve, wish more people would practice that kind of restraint.* 8)

I meant to add this on the previous post.


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Unless you know anyone from Idaho That can get you on any fields there... The birds there are crazy and you can shoot 4 a day that sound fun.. The fields there are free......


----------



## Smokeemifugotem_4 (Jan 30, 2008)

Neckcollar wow 71 bird this year for your self thats awesome when your goal was to get around a hundred as a group... I believe this years started out great, and i was to goosed out by Christmas but i know that next year is going to be just as good ..... It seems that we have more field every year and we didn't even hunt on the best one this year Stibals you know that?


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

ya smoke, its good to have someone from the group log on. Not to many people believe how good it been this season. Dont you think that all those hours of scouting paid off big time for this year. How many times do you think we had over a 100 birds working the decoys? How many times do you think we landed birds before we shot them, and last of all How hot was your wife in the field? :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> 10Tenner what do you see wrong with flushing a bird and shooting it opposed to shooting it out of the air as it floats over my decoys? Either way your still shooting. Do you think its wrong to jump shoot pheasants or ducks. I only ask cuz im curious to why it not sporting to you.


 I did not say it was illegal. I gave one reference on shooting hours to point out my opinion, and my ethics for hunting. I think it is more challenging to shoot them when coming into the the decoys. For me the easiest shot is when a bird gets of the ground or water. 10Tenner


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> > I did not say it was illegal. I gave one reference on shooting hours to point out my opinion, and my ethics for hunting. I think it is more challenging to shoot them when coming into the the decoys. For me the easiest shot is when a bird gets of the ground or water. 10Tenner


Thats fair, I agree that shoot them after they land is easier, but we dont ground pound, we let them land because we like to see if we can locate and leg bands or neck collars. I agree with you on shooting after hours, I only hunt during legal shootin hours. We would rather shoot banded birds if we can thats why we land them, when we can.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not trying to make gloom and doom discussion, but unfortunately its reality.

It's a rich man's sport and getting worse every year. Pay to play. Fewer options due to encroachment (development), commercialization, etc. and the same or more hunters.

Its not a choice, its coming and coming fast.

Kind of like the stock market, those who can play, will. Those who cant/wont be able to afford it better know when to sell and sell as high as they can. Leases are already there. They are selling to the highest bidder. 
This in my opinion accelerates the end, but it's coming whether it be sooner or later.

UNLESS YOU MAKE A WAGE IN THE SIX FIGURE AREA OR MORE, YOU BETTER *BUY* (or at least attempt to buy) GROUND NOW.
THE LEASING AND BUYING GROUND IN THE NEAR AND FAIRLY IMMEDIATE FUTURE ISN'T GOING TO BE FAVORABLE FOR THE "REGULAR JOE."

And if the "regular Joe" cant justify paying his hard earned dollor for fields or swamp, or swampgrass, or other decent waterfowl habitat, he's toast unless he sees it as an investment that he can afford. Good luck!!!!! 
Its reality and I don't think anyone can stop a runaway train.

As far as water swatting, ground pounding, or flushing birds out of dekes, read my response in the "poll" thread.


----------

